# new mod pics



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

added se-r skirts and 98 grille. pics were taken early fall. soon i will have some up of my car with the ground controls and header


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like the rims...to be honest, i hate vinyl on cars though...i love the grill though! how much did you pick that up for?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i got the grille for $35 shipped and painted for $45 (price includes a quart of paint for repainting the bumpers and skirts soon). the stickers are going as soon as i put the rear coilovers on since they wont be tein's anymore.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Well it looked nice when I say it 9+ months ago.... Now she looks F$%^ING SWEET! Keep up the good work... 

BTW*****Tranny and cams still going Strong... Thanks again....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> Well it looked nice when I say it 9+ months ago.... Now she looks F$%^ING SWEET! Keep up the good work...
> 
> BTW*****Tranny and cams still going Strong... Thanks again....


thanks man...if you ever want that cylinder head just let me know. i'll let it go for cheap


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

How much did the skirts cost you?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i got them in a trade/cash deal for a parts car i had. clayk16 gave me the skirts and $250 for the parts car. they were already white too


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks really good, keep it up.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks smooth. Beautiful B14.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

those skirts go alot better with the gtr front then i expected them too. :thumbup: original (i've never seen that combo) looks good!!!


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Looks great! keep up the good work.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Dude looks good. u know whats funny I have the katana c-5's and my tach. is in the same place as yours too. lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

very very sexxy lookin' b14, keep up the nice work. dont understand why you'd get rid of the teins though :dumbass:good luck with her!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice white b14 :cheers:


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thanks for all the compliments guys. tom..im getting rid of them bc the 2.5" drop didnt get rid of enough of the fender gap for me. im trying to sell my rims to someone local so i can get 18's of the same kind.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice white b14

the gtr front and the se-r skirts look real good 2gether. i think u should get the 98/99 sentra rear bumper to flow better with the skirts and front. why is the 98 grille all white?? i think itll look better with the mesh in black. 

but who cares what i think, its ur ride and i think it looks hot


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

its all white bc my friend and me both didnt feel like taping it up. it looked hideous till i painted some of the support molds black(cant think of anything to call them).


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Looking clean... !!!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

looks good....


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Like everyone says man, looks good, looks clean. Nicely done.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

DAAMMN nice car! And it's not just because I have rims that look just like yours Katana200SX. Okay, maybe it is.

Nice bumper combo, keep up the good work!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i had my wing off for a while too...then i put it back on, and it looks sooo much better with my new bumper and sides...i get compliments alot...maybe put on the stock wing? or photoshop one on to see what it would look like..it improved my looks drastically


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i had my wing off for a while too...then i put it back on, and it looks sooo much better with my new bumper and sides...i get compliments alot...maybe put on the stock wing? or photoshop one on to see what it would look like..it improved my looks drastically



mine didnt come with a factory wing. i have the base model...i have manual windows and locks lol. a friend on another forum was going to sell me his factory wing for $25 plus shipping, but we lost contact.


----------

